# Replace factory Amp with upgraded Amp



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

My friend is upgrading all his components and doing some custom work.
He wants to know if it's possible to upgrade the OEM amp to power the components?
sorry i think this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Replace factory Amp with upgraded Amp (03)*

You can but since the amp acs as a crossover you will have to get crossovers for all speakers that have a tweeter.


----------

